# Slide material?



## BOOGIE_the_oily (May 8, 2017)

Hello. 
I'm planning to buy a Thunder 9 Pro xt next month. Bersa has some with "cosmétic details" in their site, for a bit less money. So, since I don't really like the duotone, I'm planning to sand the cerakote off the slide, and either leave it bare (if it is stainless), or to parkerize it (if it is chrome-moly, or any other type of carbon steel).

So, anybody knows what is it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Manufacturer: Bersa 
Model: Thunder 
Mfr Part #: T9PXT 
Type: Pistol 
Action: Single/Double 
Caliber: 9mm Luger 
Barrel Length: 4.96" 
Capacity: 17+1 
Safety: Manual 
Grips: Black Polymer 
Sight Configuration: Fiber Optic Front, LPA Adjustable Rear 
Weight: 33.9 oz 
Frame Finish: Gray Cerakote 
Frame Material: Aluminum Alloy 
Barrel Type: Carbon Steel 
Slide Description: Black Aluminum Alloy 
Sight Style: Adjustable


may be best to call Bersa, but this is what I found. An aluminum alloy slide?


----------



## BOOGIE_the_oily (May 8, 2017)

denner said:


> may be best to call Bersa, but this is what I found. An aluminum alloy slide?


No, it's a mistake. I know for a fact the slide is steel. I just don't know if it's stainless.

Thank you anyway, for trying.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Pot metal>>old beer cans, intake manifolds & manhole covers? save you're money and buy a good pistol? Colt, S&W, Sig, Ruger, etc? anything?


----------



## BOOGIE_the_oily (May 8, 2017)

Blackhawkman: you reminded me of a rumor (kinda like a conspiracy theory, really) that's been going around here for decades: they say weapons in Argentina are being made with steel rescued from the Graff Spee...:anim_lol:

Anyway, the situation in here is difficult. Other guns are very expensive, and spare parts are just unavailable, for the most part. Even for guns like a Taurus, which is made in Brazil, right beside us, you can't find a spare to save your life. I've even known about guys going to a hardware store and getting "a spring" to replace a slide return spring. 

I don't have the money to deal with that BS. Right now, I've been saving for 8 months to get the Bersa, and the biggest advantage is that I have the factory less than 10 miles away, so anything that breaks they replace it for free.

Other than that, yes, there are many guns I want to get (have you ever known a guy that's happy with only ONE gun?  ), but, at least for now, that's impossible for me.


----------



## BOOGIE_the_oily (May 8, 2017)

Ok, answering my own question here, in case somebody else may have the same doubt:

I called Bersa today, and was told *without a doubt* the slide is NOT stainless. Actually, the girl that took care of me tod me the slide was made off of a "mixture of steels", so I'm fairly sure that's the way somebody explained what chrome-moly steel was .

So, yes, end of discussion: the slide is chrome-moly steel, probably 4130.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey, I have three Bersa Thunder .380's, and they run like champs, not chumps. The Bersa Pros and such are great guns. Now, I guess I don't fully understand why you are worrying about buying the two-tone, when I know they have the "all black" Thunder Pro pistols in their line up? Can you buy the all black version down there? Anyways, just seems like the long way around to get the "stainless" look, just to have it refinished in all black.

Keep us posted what you come up with please! :mrgreen:


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Ok, I see. You want the Pro XT. Yeah, looks like you would have to go to a bit different model to get the all black, from the factory. Sorry bout that. Looks like the grip frame (aluminum) is the part that would have to be refinished to the black color. Seriously, I kinda like the dull silver/gray grip frame myself!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

BOOGIE_the_oily said:


> Blackhawkman: you reminded me of a rumor (kinda like a conspiracy theory, really) that's been going around here for decades: they say weapons in Argentina are being made with steel rescued from the Graff Spee...:anim_lol:...


If only that rumor were true! It would probably be better-quality steel than we can get today, anywhere in the world. :smt023


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Bersa makes a quality firearm despite what any willy-naysayers might spout. I've had two Thunders and still run a Thunder 22 for fun. Everybody makes a bad lemon now and again (see Ruger's recent safety recall on Mark IV's?) but quality of steel is not going to be the issue.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Bersa is a quality firearm Boogie! I've been collecting firearms for years and I STILL want/need more! Ever time I watch Hockok45 I add another gun to my "Wish List". Money is the reason I can't buy anymore guns. Social Security doesn't pay very well. Save you're money Boogie! :mrgreen:


----------



## BOOGIE_the_oily (May 8, 2017)

Thank you all for the replies. 

@Berettatotter: what I really want is the gun in full "INOX" look. I guess I'd have to hard chrome the slide. In any case, at least for the time being, I've come to terms with the two-tone. Not that I "like" it, but I'll have to live with it for a while. In any case, I'm about to buy a gun with "cosmetic details", so I have to wait and see what those details are, and then act accordingly.

@Steve: yeah, being able to salvage the Graf Spee would be great. I don't know if the steel would be so good for firearms, though. In any case, imagine the things that could be found inside it.:smt1097

@Scorpion8: believe me, I don't have any misgivings about Bersa's quality. I know their weakest point is quality control, but even the hardcore haters admit (reluctantly) that the XT is a great gun. And even if it wasn't, the factory is less than an hour away from my place...

@Blackhawkman: You and me both! It took me about 8 months saving to be able to buy this gun, and, even when I still couldn't get it (now that I have the dough, they're out of stock :smt102 ), I'm already daydreaming with getting half a dozen other guns!:smt033


----------

